# Does Anyone know conversion of Erfa or Armour to Synthroid?



## Kaylasly (Nov 14, 2009)

I read somewhere that 25 mcg of Synthroid is about 15 mg of Armour. Is that right?


----------



## daisy_ysiad2002 (Aug 17, 2009)

http://thyroid.about.com/library/drugs/blconversionchart.htm


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Kaylasly said:


> I read somewhere that 25 mcg of Synthroid is about 15 mg of Armour. Is that right?


One grain of Armour contains 38 mcg. of T4 and 9 mcgs. of T3. 15 mg. of Armour is 1/4 grain which would contain 9.5 mcgs. of T4 and 2.25 mcg. of T3.

3/4 grain (45 mg.) of Armour would contain 28.5 mcgs. T4 ; slightly more than 25 mcgs..


----------

